# Sewer lateral offset and hydro-jetting a kitchen line?



## jplee3 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hey all,

We had a rooter plumber come out to do a sewer line inspection on a home we're in escrow on. They called out a major issue in the front yard bordering where the sidewalk and a light post are. Apparently the sewer lateral, where it connects to the clay pipe, has a lip and is offset. The rooter said this can either lead to stuff getting caught in the lip and potentially getting blocked and backing things up OR that the ABS could completely disconnect from the clay especially as the soil becomes more saturated around it. We're in SoCal btw so it's heavy clay soil that is prone to expansion and shifting. There's a large tree in the front with very big roots so also wondering if any of those roots might be pushing into the piping. Anyway, the quote we got for the fix (which is to dig 6' down, install an arc band and reinforce the area with rebar) is about $5000.

Has anyone had to deal with this before? Does that quote sound about right? We're going to try to get the sellers to at least credit (our agent indicated that they seemed open to covering major health & safety issues).

The rooter also mentioned that the sink cleanout is pretty dirty and there's a lot of grease build-up in that line. He recommended hydro-jetting it ($700~). Thoughts?

Video of the sewer line
New video by Jeremy Lee

Are of the sewer line where it meets the clay and there's an offset:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You don’t belong here, but without seeing the job, that sounds reasonable in your area. Good buy. Professionals only here.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

All right I thought they had banned the material used to make sewer lines in California and the installation of it because it causes cancer. Don't people in California just go on the street?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> All right I thought they had banned the material used to make sewer lines in California and the installation of it because it causes cancer. Don't people in California just go on the street?


Prop 69 just requires that anything containing carcinogenic materials be labeled as such, it doesn't ban anything.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Never trust a company with rooter in their name


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> Prop 69 just requires that anything containing carcinogenic materials be labeled as such, it doesn't ban anything.
> 
> 
> View attachment 130351


You proposition 69'd me.... nice!
Still I hear they just crap in the streets.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

DogGod said:


> You proposition 69'd me.... nice!
> Still I hear they just crap in the streets.


Not them in northern rural CA. "they" (tend to be homeless) in SF LA and SD. Not a crappy comment, though.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

DogGod said:


> You proposition 69'd me.... nice!
> Still I hear they just crap in the streets.


69 is the best proposition to make


----------

